# Making Bog or Drift wood



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

How can we make a Bogwood or a Driftwood without spending much money???
Thanx for repling.....


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Visit your local estuary and harvest it, if legal in your area. You will need to "sterilize" it with bleach (make sure you hose it off real well when you do this) or boil it. Using hydrogen peroxide is also benificial when "de-contaminating" drift wood. I do believe that God placed bogwood/driftwood on the river banks for fish. Why not my fish?


----------

